# DO NOT use Unleaded Gasoline



## Y_J (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a Ted Williams 4.5 HP outboard that has a plate on it that states "DO NOT use Unleaded Gasoline. Use ONLY Leaded"
I've not yet had this motor running but I did try a little bit before I noticed the plate.
My question is, What will the unleaded do to my motor and/or are there any modifications I need to make to use regular unleaded? There sure isn't anyplace I know of to get leaded gas anymore so I'm not sure where I stand on this or what to do. 
Can anyone please clue me in and help me out here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## overboard (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't know if this will help, but I started adding a lead additive to the gas in a BBC after they went to unleaded gas. 
Another option was to run aviation fuel, which is low lead.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 6, 2015)

ohhhhh nooooo Pandora's Box is now open !! LOL

Having owned older vehicles (1930s models), The only reason
I put the Lead Substitute in their gas is because the antique car circle
said that the older motors do not have Flame Hardened Heads and 
unleaded gas "could" cause damage to the valves and valve seats.

I have seen so many Pre-1960 motors on here and none of them ever
mentioned using unleaded gas....... yours is the first time I have heard of it.
I ran a 1958 Johnson 35hp with regular gas until the mid 70s then unleaded
after that with no lead substitute additives. (50:1 oil mix) I have no idea if any damage was
done to the pistons, walls, bearings or rings as I never had a reason to open
the power head.

I know this does not answer your question, I am just sharing a little history 
of the why and why not on leaded vs unleaded.
A google search may turn up more definitive information for you.

also, another gremlin in the mix is ETHANOL !!!


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Apr 6, 2015)

Y_J said:


> I have a Ted Williams 4.5 HP outboard that has a plate on it that states "DO NOT use Unleaded Gasoline. Use ONLY Leaded"
> I've not yet had this motor running but I did try a little bit before I noticed the plate.
> My question is, What will the unleaded do to my motor and/or are there any modifications I need to make to use regular unleaded? There sure isn't anyplace I know of to get leaded gas anymore so I'm not sure where I stand on this or what to do.
> Can anyone please clue me in and help me out here.
> Thanks in advance.



i use leaded fuel in banshee racing quad "2 stroker" ... i get it from my local airport .. 100 octane aviation gas is leaded ... its like the only leaded fuel that i can find any where


----------



## overboard (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone remember when Amoco hi test was unleaded in the 60's, and everyone burned it in their Coleman lanterns?
I saw a question somewhere about; why didn't the old cars have a problem with Amoco unleaded gas then?
The answer was that usually most people didn't just run 100% Amoco unleaded gas, and by putting other brands of leaded fuel in, it supplied enough lube to the valve seats as to not cause a problem. ?????????
Just something to think about!


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 6, 2015)

https://www.racegas.com/fuel/leaded
https://www.racegas.com/article/38


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Apr 6, 2015)

overboard said:


> The answer was that usually most people didn't just run 100% Amoco unleaded gas, and by putting other brands of leaded fuel in, it supplied enough lube to the valve seats as to not cause a problem. ?????????
> Just something to think about!



I'm guessing that his 4.5 HP Ted Williams motor doesn't have valves or valve seats to worry about.

Wasn't the lead originally added as an octane booster? And the valve seat lube was just a side effect?


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 6, 2015)

minuteman62-64 said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > The answer was that usually most people didn't just run 100% Amoco unleaded gas, and by putting other brands of leaded fuel in, it supplied enough lube to the valve seats as to not cause a problem. ?????????
> ...




YUP!


----------



## Y_J (Apr 6, 2015)

WOW Thanks so much everyone for all the input. Thank to your help I found a place 12 miles from me that has the leaded fuel. There is also an airfield about 5 miles from me that could very well have the aviation fuel.
I didn't even know that a lead additive was available. I assume that just about any autoparts store would have that. Will have to check my local Autozone..
Thanks again, everyone. I really appreciate all you input.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 9, 2015)

Dig up one of those jars of gold coins before you go buy that avgas. They're real proud of that stuff around here. It's running about 3 times the price of regular unleaded with 10% eth. I use to run avgas in my motorcycle some in the 80's, but it's on regular these days.


----------



## Y_J (Apr 9, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Dig up one of those jars of gold coins before you go buy that avgas. They're real proud of that stuff around here. It's running about 3 times the price of regular unleaded with 10% eth. I use to run avgas in my motorcycle some in the 80's, but it's on regular these days.


Wow, that would make it like, 6-8 bucks a gallon around here.. ouch. Maybe this poor boy will have to find a different alternative.  like maybe finding a newer 9.9 HP motor.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 9, 2015)

I checked one day a couple of weeks ago and the avgas was five dollars and change, (almost 6) and reg unleaded has been hovering around $2.10 for the past few weeks.


----------



## Rumblejohn (Apr 9, 2015)

If this motor is an air-cooled 4 stroke, it does have valves and seats. Most auto parts stores have additives that will replace the lubricant, and cushioning effects of leaded gas. If at all possible don't use ethanol gas, it is death to older fuel systems.
If the motor is a two stroke, try to find non ethanol fuel, and use a good outboard oil with some stabilizer added, and you should be okay.

John


----------



## Y_J (Apr 9, 2015)

Rumblejohn said:


> If this motor is an air-cooled 4 stroke, it does have valves and seats. Most auto parts stores have additives that will replace the lubricant, and cushioning effects of leaded gas. If at all possible don't use ethanol gas, it is death to older fuel systems.


I had found a web site that reported places with non ethanol. Went to the closest one and all their fuel has ethanol in it. Darn. Still looking now. Those were the only ones in the country. now I got to find that web site again and try to find the other two places.



Rumblejohn said:


> If the motor is a two stroke, try to find non ethanol fuel, and use a good outboard oil with some stabilizer added, and you should be okay.
> John


This is what I've got. The outboard oil I've got is name brand and been also adding Sea Foam to all my two stroke gas. hehehe If I could afford it I'd also add it to my truck gas.
Gonna check AutoZone for some lead additive.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 9, 2015)

Y_J,

you will be able to find lead substitute (additive) in almost any auto parts store and also some retail stores like Walmart as well.

Its quite common. Red Line makes it; Gunk makes it; I'm sure others as well.

(take it from a 30 yr. auto mechanic :wink: )


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 9, 2015)

Here it is.

https://pure-gas.org/


Steve A W


----------



## muzikman (Apr 9, 2015)

Just my own opinion/2cents?

I have always chose to use a (mild) mmix of unleaded and Marvel Mystery Oil instead of the lead additive - always worked just fine and a lot friendlier to the enviroment and me!


...not that anyone asked me..... :LOL22:


----------



## Y_J (Apr 10, 2015)

Right on, Muzikman.. thanks so much. I'll check my local walmart and/or autozone


----------



## jethro (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know what relevance this has but I have a 1957 Evinrude 3hp outboard that I just run regular pump gas in. Mixed with good quality 2 stroke oil. Works just fine.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 11, 2015)

Y_J said:


> now I got to find that web site again and try to find the other two places.



https://pure-gas.org/


----------



## FSR (Apr 11, 2015)

Steve A W said:


> Here it is.
> 
> https://pure-gas.org/
> 
> ...



=D> Thank you for this valuable link. Now I can get Ethanol free fuel for my old motors =D> 
I am running a 56 Evinrude fleetwin, A 66 Evinrude Sportwin and a 51 Johnson TN-27. all have been tuned up and had the fuel systems redone but I still don't trust/like Ethanol in my outboards. [-X


----------



## Y_J (Apr 12, 2015)

FSR said:


> Steve A W said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is.
> ...


Yep. Found 3 places local to me on that web site. Oh and it found it's way to my bookmarks


----------



## FSR (Apr 13, 2015)

I told my mechanic friend about the note a mile from his home. He just rebuilt a old 4 hp Evinrude and has no want to use Ethanol fuel.


----------

